# Seiko 6138 3002 Replacement Hands



## stevemanc (Nov 4, 2010)

Just bought a very nice Seiko 6138 3002, only thing letting it down is the condition of the hour and minute hands.

Can't find any on eBay, or on the net in general.

Can anyone point me in the right direction please?

Would prefer new ones - or used where lume still ok.


----------



## Billtr96sn (Jun 15, 2011)

Wouldn't Cousins have these?


----------



## stevemanc (Nov 4, 2010)

I shall have a look - thanks


----------



## stevemanc (Nov 4, 2010)

Had a look on Cousins - did a search by Hattori case number on all parts and it only came up with gaskets 

I shall email them on the off-chance...


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

First off, welcome to the forum!

Ebay any good to you, they come up time to time... for example;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Seiko-6138-Bullhead-Chrono-Watch-Set-5-Hands-Yellow-/280707491868?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415b78681c


----------



## stevemanc (Nov 4, 2010)

Apparently Cousins discourage people from emailing them directly...

:wallbash:

Any other suppliers I could try?


----------



## stevemanc (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks - I spotted those on eBay, description threw me a bit as I wasn't sure if they were the same hands as on my model...

Do you know if they'd be ok?


----------



## stevemanc (Nov 4, 2010)

apparently not the same too small :cry2:


----------

